# Production



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I haven't had small bees long enough to say and I'm still stressing them out swapping out large comb for small, but I have heard of recent studies that small bees are more productive.
http://www.beesource.com/pov/lusby/bcfeb1990.htm


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Most of the research shows small bees to be more productive.


----------

